# Hi



## stick75 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi my name is Phil and I am interested in getting a gsd pup. I live in Staten Island NY and have found 2 breeders that Im interested in.
http://www.jardogermanshepherds.com and http://robertskennel.clicksitebuilder.com
I have 3 girls 10 8 6 and a house with a fenced in yard.We had a boston terrier for the last 14 years but she recently passed. We always wanted a gsd and are thinking of getting one now. We are looking for a companion dog only. Has anyone heard of these breeders or could recomend one for me . Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

try vom Vollkollmen, German imports, Black&Red, working dogs. i have one. ours is a companion. we will enter the obedience ring soon. all of them can be a companion. it's nice to have some bragging rights with your Shepherd. go luck. http://www.vomvollkommen.com


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Roberts Kennel appears to have some very nice American line breedings listed. I would also recommend Phoenix GSDs in Central Islip NY for German line puppies http://www.phoenixgsd.org/


----------

